# Percy is starting to worry me already!!



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Percy is my very first betta, he is a crowntail. He lives in a 5G with 4 apple snails about 15mm,2 xxl ramshorn snail about 10mm and 20 or so Malaysian trumpet snails. Since i got him last friday he has as each day sgobe on started breathing a bit heavier. I have done 1 25% water change on sunday and today a si was worried that it may be the snails as they produce loadsa waste done a 50% change. He is still breathing quick, my water parametres are all fine which is why im left wondering whats up with him?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Snails shouldn't be a problem. My 15 gal planted imbellis tank has 6 bettas and 2 endlers along with lots and lots of mts. How fast is he breathing? I had a female imbellis that kept breathing really fast and she's still doing well. Can you see any spots or anything disease wise? What is the temp of his tank? Bettas do best at 78-84 degrees. Post a picture of him. As they say, when in doubt, change water.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Theres no sign of disease at all, im keeping an eye out for finrot though. His breathing is perhaps a breath a second


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

hmm that is strange...And your sure water perams are fine? I had 1 betta in a 10 gal with 2 nerite snails and my ammonia spiked within 3 days...thats a lot of snails in a 5 gal...Are you checking ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? 
Also what is your filter current like? If its too strong he may be getting tired and stressing. You can use sponges to slow current. And what is your tank temp reading? Should be about 78 with a betta.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer i only found out about snails being pollutive yesterday when i wonderd why my percy was biting my snails feelers. Tank is at 27C i think he's calmed down a bit, i turned the filter off overnight and he has stopped breathing so fast, water has gone cloudy but thats expected.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

cossie: you have just found out the problem to why your betta is breathing fast. Get a filter that flows slower. I think that there are some for the 5 gallon. Bettas don't like a strong current, they like a soft current.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, longfins don't like strong current anyways. Wilds adapt. You can try planting it. What I like to do is take a piece of driftwood and put it right below the filter output which makes it so there's less of a current.


----------

